# can i have a turn?



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I love those pictures. Your horse & you look very professional & well turned out.


----------



## SpottedDraftRider (Jun 26, 2011)

Picture 1: Put more weight into your heels, don't pinch with your knees (causing your lower leg to swing back), and don't jump ahead of your horse. Let your horse carry you over the jump. 

Picture 2: Sit up so your shoulder, hip, and heel are in a straight line. I would also shorten your reins a little bit.

Other than those I think you are doing a good job.


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

in both pictures you are not using your heel and lower leg as an anchor and it has slipped back, instead you should concentrate on keeping a straight line from your hip to your heel. i think a lot of the problem in the second pic is that your stirrups look short. in the first picture i think its due to your body being slightly pitched forward ahead of your horses motion and perhaps pinching with your knee.
i like your release in the jumping picture, its short but in no way restrictive. also YOUR HORSE IS SOOO CLEAN!! I dont know how you got all that white so white!!


----------



## Librahorsegal (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you everyone


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think those were kind and spot on critiques. Wasnt' that bad, was it?


----------



## Logibear24 (Nov 8, 2011)

I have no business critiqueing any form of jumping XD but just wanted to say I love your gelding and you both look very professional!!


----------



## Librahorsegal (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you Bear


----------

